# E7200, which temps are correct?



## P4-630 (Jul 24, 2008)

Which software is displaying the correct cpu and core temps for the E7200?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2008)

Personally I go by realtemp with the beta added in!

Seems to be about where I would expect the CPU to run!

Edit: also I am helping a guy in MSN OC his 7200. He is reporting similar temps with that cooler, about 40*C at idle!


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 24, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Personally I go by realtemp with the beta added in!
> 
> Seems to be about where I would expect the CPU to run!



 
yes I guess so.. But who says it is displaying the correct temps..

My e7200 runs at 3.4GHz 1.3V now.
*Room temp 34*
cpu temp (everest ultimate) 37 idle
core temps 39-40 idle


What are your e7200 cpu temps sneeky?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> yes I guess so.. But who says it is displaying the correct temps..
> 
> My e7200 runs at 3.4GHz 1.3V now.
> *Room temp 34*
> ...



At 4.1GHz it will load orthos in the mid 60's, but I am on water too! Let me see if I can find the link!  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=882332&postcount=45


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 24, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> At 4.1GHz it will load orthos in the mid 60's, but I am on water too! Let me see idf I can find the link!



1 minute orthos
peak temps:

Room temp 34
Core temps (RealTemp 2.69.5) 59-60
Cpu temp (everest ultimate) 61


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 24, 2008)

What are your idle temps sneeky?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> 1 minute orthos
> peak temps:
> 
> Room temp 34
> ...



I am somehow running Version 2.68 for realtemp. Those temps are very similar to another member with that cooler.

I have to agree tho, no guarantee the temps are right on either example. I do say this tho. If the CPU is actually at 60*C the air behind or exiting the AF7 should be warm! I would also assume the cooler itself to feel a bit warm to the touch!


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 24, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> If the CPU is actually at 60*C the air behind or exiting the AF7 should be warm! I would also assume the cooler itself to feel a bit warm to the touch!




Ok let me measure this with a thermal sensor from my zalman ZM-MFC2.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2008)

BTW added screen of idle temps ^^. Dont worry about the difference in clocks between the two, I use speed step. CPU-z must have flickered when I hit Print Screen!


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 24, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> If the CPU is actually at 60*C the air behind or exiting the AF7 should be warm! I would also assume the cooler itself to feel a bit warm to the touch!



Temperature measured with zalman sensor ZM-MFC2.

Results after running orthos 5 minutes:

Room temp 34
Core temps peak 61-62
Air temperature blowing trough the heatsink: temp stopt climbing at 45 degrees.

CPU heatsink idle air temperature 38 degrees.



Note:
I have replaced the original freezer7 pro fan for a 120mm silent fan that spins at about 1000rpm (fixed speed)


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2008)

Just FYI my ambients are around 20*C when I took that temp shot! It's pretty chilly in Ohio tonight, altho I usually have it A/C'd in here if its hot outside.


Also I wouldnt guess those temps are bad concidering you are on air and the abients where you are beat mine by 14*C. It all bout your concept of hot at this point. How far are you willing to push the temps?


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 24, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Just FYI my ambients are around 20*C when I took that temp shot! It's pretty chilly in Ohio tonight, altho I usually have it A/C'd in here if its hot outside.



Thats why I mentioned my room temps all the time..
I have airco here but I don't use it 24/7.

When I cool it down to 20 degrees here, then my cpu runs between 25-30 idle.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> Thats why I mentioned my room temps all the time..
> I have airco here but I don't use it 24/7.
> 
> When I cool it down to 20 degrees here, then my cpu runs between 25-30 idle.



Well I have to say its on par. Seems as though you may have to wait out the killer summer temps and OC it in the fall.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 24, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Well I have to say its on par. Seems as though you may have to wait out the killer summer temps and OC it in the fall.



It's always hot here in Bangkok, Thailand.
Average outdoor temperature of 30 degrees every day.

When we have rain it can cool a bit down to 25 degrees, but that isn't for long.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 24, 2008)

I use Hardware Monitor and it's never done me any wrong. It's pretty damn accurate to be honest.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 24, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I use Hardware Monitor and it's never done me any wrong. It's pretty damn accurate to be honest.




I also used it with my E2200..

But if I look at it now with my new cpu the core temps are 50-51 idle..
RealTemp shows 39-40 core temps.

AT the same time:
Northbridge: 44
Geil ddr2 pc6400 sticks: 44

(Ambient temperature is 34 degrees)


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 24, 2008)

The intel Thermal Specification for the E7200 is 74.1°C.

_Thermal Specification:  The thermal specification shown is the maximum case temperature at the maximum Thermal Design Power (TDP) value for that processor. It is measured at the geometric center on the topside of the processor integrated heat spreader. For processors without integrated heat spreaders such as mobile processors, the thermal specification is referred to as the junction temperature (Tj). The maximum junction temperature is defined by an activation of the processor Intel® Thermal Monitor. The Intel Thermal Monitor’s automatic mode is used to indicate that the maximum TJ has been reached. _
http://processorfinder.intel.com/Details.aspx?sSpec=SLAPC

That is nice to know but is it a core temp or "cpu" temp that's in speedfan or everest...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 24, 2008)

It's always good to have more than one Temp monitoring utility. I used to use SpeedFan, however I got annoyed at having to configure it everytime I change motherboards.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> It's always good to have more than one Temp monitoring utility. I used to use SpeedFan, however I got annoyed at having to configure it everytime I change motherboards.



Just FYI the same utilities I ran with great success in my 939 days wont run well at all on 775 let alone these newer 45nm CPU's!


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 26, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Just FYI my ambients are around 20*C when I took that temp shot! It's pretty chilly in Ohio tonight, altho I usually have it A/C'd in here if its hot outside.
> 
> 
> Also I wouldnt guess those temps are bad concidering you are on air and the abients where you are beat mine by 14*C. It all bout your concept of hot at this point. How far are you willing to push the temps?




I re-seated the heatsink and re-applied MX-2.

This morning the ambient temperature was 23 degrees (airco).
Cpu currently clocked at 3.6 1.36V

Core temps (real-temp 2.69.5) 32 and 29

My cpu runs orthos for 12 minutes and then I get an error, I would have to notch up the voltage, but till now I leave it as it is, for now...
Everything runs fine , except orthos.
And 1.36V is within the voltage limit of the E7200.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 26, 2008)

Host the image at www.techpowerup.org , and then copy and paste the bottom link.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 26, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Host the image at www.techpowerup.org , and then copy and paste the bottom link.



The upload problem is solved..

I notched up the voltage and passed the self-test 8k orthos (16 minutes 12 sec)

Ambient temp 29

The thing is, on load the voltage is 1.36V but idle it's 1.392V..

And I downloaded the latest version of cpu-z and it says that the Revision = M0 , the older version of cpu-z the Revision was C0..

Anywayz, here are some screenshots










How much would the @ 1.392V idle running cpu shorten it's life?..


----------



## nomad (Aug 19, 2008)

*What are your BIOS Settings?*



sneekypeet said:


> I am somehow running Version 2.68 for realtemp. Those temps are very similar to another member with that cooler.
> 
> I have to agree tho, no guarantee the temps are right on either example. I do say this tho. If the CPU is actually at 60*C the air behind or exiting the AF7 should be warm! I would also assume the cooler itself to feel a bit warm to the touch!



Sneekypeet, I have the same CPU and I  reached 3801MHz but had to raise the VCORE to 1.415.

So far, with the AWC-1 my max temp for CPU is 74C @Peek, and 43C at cold start and 45C idle.

During 3DMark05 the peak temp for CPU is 69C

Can you tell me your OC BIOS settings?

My mobo is P5E-VM HDMI which has decent oc options in the BIOS.

Thanks


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 19, 2008)

Well Im on an entirely different motherboard but here goes anyways.

CPU voltage: 1.424V
CPU VTT: 1.32V... adds stability The ASUS may be FSB termination voltagte.
Northbridge: 1.45V...may not need as much depending on amount of ram.
Clockgen Voltage:  3.60V
southbridge: 1.55V (stock setting)

Also there is a section in my bios for GTL reference voltages. For the CPU, I found that setting to .63 or 63% added stability.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 19, 2008)

lol banned  probably for defacing the crazy picture thread


----------



## nomad (Aug 19, 2008)

I will give that a try now with a little higher FSB, doing those settings;
Here are my current settings for 3.81 GHz
CPU Ratio 9.5 on auto
FSB Strap to NB 333MHz
FSB Freq 400
PCIE Freq Auto
DRAM Freq Auto
DRAM Timing 4-4-4-15-auto
Clock Over-Charging Mode 0.90V
CPU/PCIE Spread Spectrum Disabled
CPU Voltage 1.4125V
rest auto

Now What I will try
Above same
CPU Voltage Reference 0.63x
CPU Damper Enable (no change)
PLL Voltage: Auto (but i believe to be 1.6 if this is VIN1 in CPU-z)
DRAM Voltage 2.10 (same as auto)
NB Voltage Reference Auto (0.67x, 0.61x)
SB Voltage: Auto (1.05V, 1.20V)


So basically no changes yet, just to confirm the basic settings you have with a quick 2 minutes ORTHOS, if it is wrong it should break within those 2 minutes, then I will slowly increase the FSB and see what happen.

Hope this make senses...

---

I just love your temp, what is your room temp? here i need a fan not to sweat...
Real Temp 2.70 after 2 minutes of Orthos; 67/27 and 67/28 with min 46/46 and max 68/67

---

Now with Small FFTs - stress CPU, the proc temp reached 71C  with peak at 71. TJ 24/25.
CPU Voltage droped to 1.38V from 1.40V max, humm, i guess the pencil mod need redo... later..

---

FSB 425, VCORE unchanged

BIOS boot ok, Windows corrupted... reset... no boot, power off then
back on, BIOS increase VCORE 1.425V, Damper disabled
BIOS boot ok, Windows corrupted... 
FSB 415
BIOS boot ok, Windows boot ok,  oops no desktop icons, some apps not starting... or actually very slow .. Idle 99% ...

Have any pointers?

---

Damper Enable, SB 1.20V, PCIe 100 (Forced minimum) still the same.

Boot to OS X now, no problems, boot fine and XBench (w/o disk) score 351 over 333 from before).

Maybe my windows is more sensitive or got corrupted... or the IDE drive cannot follow...

I'll do couple more tests


----------



## nomad (Aug 19, 2008)

Now increased FSB V. to 1.34

humm, it seem that Avast is my problem... needed to be re-registered... damn

Now: Clock Over-Charging Mode 1.00V
CPU Voltage 1.4250
CPU Voltage Reference 0.63x
Damper Disabled
PLL Voltage 1.62V
DRAM 2.20V
FSB Termination Voltage 1.34V
NB Voltage 1.45V
NB Voltage Ref. 0.67x
SB Voltage Auto

Good boot, windows ok, ORTHOS seem good too... for only 27 seconds... on small FFTs... DAMN
But ok on Gromacs core.

Ok, enough for tonight, I hope someone can reply and point me what to do.

Now my AVCC is at 3.38V, VIN1/VIN2 at 1.64
VCORE 1.42 and Min/Max at 1.40/1.42

but not stable...


----------



## kuroikenshi (Aug 20, 2008)

Hiya all, well I upgrade some stuff mainly my motherboard and CPU which are listed in my computer spec profile, with that CoreTemp reads my temps at 47c-48c while RealTemp reads them at 36c-37c. Which would be most correct?

I upgrade my bios to the latest version. I posted here since my new cpu is a 7200 wolfdale. Any info would be great!


----------



## nomad (Aug 20, 2008)

kuroikenshi,

It is know that the new E7200 uses 45nm technology, now for some reason which are still not clear, Intel has changed the way the sensor work/report and therefore most temperature reading tools will report wrong temps. 

Apparently RealTemp (RT) is the only one that can accuratly, or at least very close, report the proper temp. 

I use mine without any calibration and so far seem more accuraty than even what the BIOS is saying. I dont' know why ASUS did not put some fix in the BIOS for the 45nm temp sensors... 

Some says that if you read the CPU Diode sensor, that one will give you a very good figure, even from other tool, about your temp.

What cooling system you use and what is your room temperature? 36-37 seem that you are in an A/C room with stock CPU FAN, which is very good.

My temp, from the bios and other monitoring tool had to be tweak to report alarm at 80c and even for some at 90c, while RT will report peak at 71c under very heavy load.

Hope this help


----------



## nomad (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok, as for my status with OC'ing, well i'm back to my original settings that give me 3.81 GHz which proven to be very stable. I ran OCCT for 6 1/2 hours without errors. 
Anything I touch or move out of AUTO cause the system to become unstable.

I wish there was a way to find out, after booting the "current" values of each of those settings, If someone has tools or the know how please let us know!!

I will post the results on mediafire today and share what it reported during that test.  

OCCT Results PNG and JPG format now.
As you will noticed it ran for over 6 hours then i cancelled manually

PS: My room is not A/C and can get very hot at times.. I'm waiting to get a thermometer to monitor the ambient temp.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Aug 20, 2008)

nomad said:


> kuroikenshi,
> 
> It is know that the new E7200 uses 45nm technology, now for some reason which are still not clear, Intel has changed the way the sensor work/report and therefore most temperature reading tools will report wrong temps.
> 
> ...



Nomad,


Thanks for the quick reply, as for your questions here are the answers.

What cooling system am I using?: ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro 92mm (in my system details link.


Not quite sure what my room temperature is at and I have no AC in my computer room, although that will be next on my list. I had cleaned off all the gunk from my heat sink and used the Arctic Cooling thermal paste remover set and applied new Arctic 5 on my CPU.

If RealTemp is the most accurate out of the bunch then that eases my mind. Now I am hoping that when I OC this later today that the temp wont go too far up.


----------



## nomad (Aug 20, 2008)

kuroikenshi said:


> Now I am hoping that when I OC this later today that the temp wont go too far up.



check the link i post, you will have what i am using now for 3.81GHz

I know of some that are running it faster, but i haven't been able to do so reliably, which might due to a warmer environment i have here or some missing settings on my mobo (or knowledge to do so...)

I had it boot up at 3.975GHz but had problems with Windows (used for benching) that was absolutly unstable.

Hope this helps


----------

